# What do we call ourselves............?



## betty swollocks (5 Jun 2010)

........us folk who ride recumbents?
Recumbenters?
Recumbenteers?
Bentriders?

Years ago a Bike mag called 'Bicycle Action' had a competition on this very important matter. As I recall the winner was ........'Recumberrumblers' - euchhh!
My own submission; 'low-down bums', did not even warrant a mention. 

So what do you call yourself?


----------



## MacB (5 Jun 2010)

Lazy


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jun 2010)

Faster.


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jun 2010)

> Bent



Sthoppit!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2010)

Weirdos...


----------



## gaz (5 Jun 2010)

downwrongers


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jun 2010)

gaz said:


> downwrongers



You never quite recovered from that did you?


----------



## gaz (5 Jun 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> You never quite recovered from that did you?



lol just playing your game.
TBH i love the look of bents and i might look at getting one in the future.
The jokes are mostly due to jealousy


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jun 2010)

gaz said:


> lol just playing your game.
> TBH i love the look of bents and i might look at getting one in the future.
> The jokes are mostly due to jealousy



I know, you really don't want to be an ass hatchet jockey.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2010)

A Recumberator.

Thanks to Auntie Helen for this one


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jun 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> I know, you really don't want to be an ass hatchet jockey.






Blade or handle?


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Blade or handle?



I assume head of the blade, I'm an Expedition rider though, most comfortable seat in the house so what do I know?


----------



## Fiona N (6 Jun 2010)

I saw bentonaut (as in astronaut, argonaut) somewhere. 

I rather like the exploratory associations


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2010)

Cyclist?


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Jun 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> I assume head of the blade, I'm an Expedition rider though, most comfortable seat in the house so what do I know?



You mean you can get comfort out of a single machine and still maintain excellent handling speed and lots of fun?


----------



## Riding in Circles (6 Jun 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> You mean you can get comfort out of a single machine and still maintain excellent handling speed and lots of fun?



Indeed I do, who would have thought it possible?


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jun 2010)

cyclist.


----------



## HeyWayne (7 Jun 2010)

Armchair cyclist.

Backpeddler.

Special.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jun 2010)

gaz said:


> TBH i love the look of bents and i might look at getting one in the future.
> The jokes are mostly due to jealousy



You'd hate it. Buses lose all of their appeal. 



HeyWayne said:


> Armchair cyclist.
> 
> Backpeddler.
> 
> Special.



LOL! We're not in the business of selling backs, merely preserving them. 

Actually, I do get called special a fair bit. Seems to come with the territory. The only time its been anything of an issue was when I pulled up at a not so local cafe last summer. The proprietor happened to be kerbside when I arrived, and quickly pulled a table across to me as I rolled to a stop. We shared a lovely conversation about the 'bent, his wife bringing over a lovely cream tea. When she offered to refill my water bottle (actually a bladder in the tailbox) I got up to pay. 

She very nearly hit me. A disgrace, I was. Leading her on to think I was being all brave about things when I could walk all along. 

I don't recall saying I couldn't walk.


----------



## trickletreat (7 Jun 2010)

Recyclist


----------



## MacB (7 Jun 2010)

arallsopp said:


> You'd hate it. Buses lose all of their appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did that really happen?, I'd love to have seen it


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jun 2010)

Cucumbers!


----------



## bottlemsher (8 Jun 2010)

Laidback Cyclist


----------



## Rewind (8 Jun 2010)

Can't comment as I've never tried riding one, any offers of a test ride in the Otley area....?

Personally I think Betty Swollocks "Low Down Bums" sums it up quite well.

Rewind


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jun 2010)

Rewind said:


> Can't comment as I've never tried riding one, any offers of a test ride in the Otley area....?
> 
> Personally I think Betty Swollocks "Low Down Bums" sums it up quite well.
> 
> Rewind



Did you never have a go on the Ryan Vanguard I used to have?


----------



## mcd (13 Jun 2010)

I'd go for Cyclist as well - a good catch all for the recumbent riders who also ride standard bikes. But Laid Back Rider is also a good one as it conveys both the riding position and general attitude!


----------



## mcd (16 Jun 2010)

From Frunce: Vélocouchistes! 

Which translates to something along the lines of "couch cyclists".


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Jun 2010)

Or in German, Liegedreiradfahrer or Liegedreiradfahrerinnen, depending on gender (and number of wheels). That's 'Lying down three-wheel driver' to you.


----------



## mcd (16 Jun 2010)

Maybe Recumbent Rider isn't such a mouthful after all!


----------



## mark barker (16 Jun 2010)

I've been called a freak a few times... but then I get that when I'm not on the recumbent too....


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jun 2010)

Vélocouchistes gets my vote 

Great language Frunce has


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Vélocouchistes gets my vote
> 
> Great language Frunce has



Or Velocouchista and get the yanks to give us arms and money for a rebellion?


----------



## marc-triker (16 Jun 2010)

Easy Rider or Triker.


----------



## Arch (16 Jun 2010)

mcd said:


> From Frunce: Vélocouchistes!
> 
> Which translates to something along the lines of "couch cyclists".



I've just been riding with a couple on a trice recumbent tandem trike. Not so much a Velo Couche, as a Velo Grand Lit!

I like recumbenteer, but don't really have a word I use...


----------



## TreeHuggery (12 May 2015)

not thought about it before - but now you mention it - hmmmm long hard pause - scratches chin - "Recumberist?" that enjoys "recumberling" *wanders off to give it some serious thought*


----------



## arallsopp (12 May 2015)

Well, after being known as 'Bent Andy for a number of years, I can also weigh in with today's thread necromancy.

Don't do it. ...its not the connotations of 'bent that are problematic. Its the fact that about 30% of the people I know think I'm called Ben Tandy. Didn't actually know this until celebrating a milestone when quite a close friend asked 'why do the balloons in that photo say 'Happy Birthday Andy' on them. 4 bloody years...


----------



## starhawk (13 May 2015)

We call ourselfs "liggist" which is swedish for recumbent basically, it is a kind of joke also for "ligist" is swedish for Hooligans


----------



## spennie (13 May 2015)

Ice road triker


----------



## neil earley (13 May 2015)

Bentnaughts for trikes and laid back riders 2 wheels


----------



## hurri (14 May 2015)

starhawk said:


> We call ourselfs "liggist" which is swedish for recumbent basically, it is a kind of joke also for "ligist" is swedish for Hooligans



I like this, we should adopt it in english... Liggist is nice and short and 'recumbent' somehow sounds like a misspelling of 'cumbersome' and 'bent' doesn't really sound like a bike IMHO. Frankly most people call it a 'lying down bike', so you can tell them anything


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2015)

neil earley said:


> Bentnaughts for trikes and laid back riders 2 wheels


And for four wheels!


----------



## Keith Oates (15 May 2015)

conservatives. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byegad (15 May 2015)

Comfortable. 

On a recent ride of recumbent trikes, DF riders and recumbent bike riders, we stopped while the leader consulted his map. All the 'proper cyclists' immediately got of their razor saddled bikes. The recumbent trikers merely pulled up and relaxed on their seats. while the recumbent bike riders had to unclip a foot and then relax. 

The comfort of a recumbent is a big selling point for me.


----------



## paul fellows (15 May 2015)

NOTHING!!!
As Andy can confirm names are for talking about people, not to them.
So we may want names for..........
As to what they call you on the climb? just remind them as you pass them on the level.


----------



## BenM (15 May 2015)

Recumbanaut.... see a previous post on this forum by me  t
Incidentally the term is almost a googlewhack but now there are/will be three instances of it lol


----------



## mickle (15 May 2015)

Recumbenders.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> conservatives. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not a conservative!!


----------



## byegad (16 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> I'm not a conservative!!


What kind of rotter goes around accusing perfectly decent people of being a Conservative?


----------



## Keith Oates (16 May 2015)

You missed or chose to not recognise the small c, it had nothing to do with any political party.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul fellows (16 May 2015)

If there must be a collective name for us, then may i suggest that we learn the lesson from the American Dyke! take one of the common insults that are used against us and use it our selves, but in a positive scene. first it will take the sting out of the insult, then it can become a recruiting tool.

it is in the spirit of the above, may I humbly suggest

Has-beans.

So the next time some df rider calls you a has-been  you can acknowledge the fact that you used to be [have been] a df rider  but now you know better.

? what would be the best insult to use?


----------



## Dwarfman (18 May 2015)

Cool, intelligent. Forward thinkers.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 May 2015)

Kings of Recumbria


----------



## Dwarfman (22 May 2015)

Downright Liars? (try it lying down)


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2015)




----------



## Dwarfman (2 Jun 2015)

Isn't that some thing not many people ride on? Cyclophile but that is all bicycles Lowdown Cyclophile? Especially if your playing at cowboys and Indians (or native Americans) Bent Cyclophile not good either..


----------



## Dwarfman (2 Jun 2015)

supinemen (or supinepersons), supinenaughts, supinecyclists


----------



## Bianchi boy (2 Jun 2015)

Wide load,,!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2015)

Bianchi boy said:


> Wide load,,!!


Abnormal Load, going on the reactions of others on the roads.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Jun 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> You missed or chose to not recognise the small c, it had nothing to do with any political party.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.....and political Conservatives are all big C's!


----------



## byegad (8 Jun 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> You missed or chose to not recognise the small c, it had nothing to do with any political party.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry for the late reply I was away. You seem to have missed the joke.


----------



## Rural Spaceman (17 Jun 2015)

I used to have a job cycling but got laid back and made recumbent


----------



## Rural Spaceman (28 Jun 2015)

We are the feet-first faction


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2015)

Rural Spaceman said:


> We are the feet-first faction


On one of these?


----------



## Rural Spaceman (3 Jul 2015)

classic33 said:


> On one of these?
> View attachment 94704​


Pah - head first nonsense


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2015)

Rural Spaceman said:


> Pah - head first nonsense


Head turner when used in a city centre. Got to try one in Leeds some years ago.


----------



## Rural Spaceman (4 Jul 2015)

classic33 said:


> Head turner when used in a city centre. Got to try one in Leeds some years ago.


Splitter!


----------



## DaddyPaddey (14 Jul 2015)

I have the misfortune of living in a road called Little Gays, hence my so called friends refer to me as the 'bent boy from Little Gays'


----------



## Dwarfman (14 Jul 2015)

I am not wide! small but perfectly formed (cough cough used to be!) Need to to get me lungs checked out!


----------



## Herbie (14 Jul 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> ........us folk who ride recumbents?
> Recumbenters?
> Recumbenteers?
> Bentriders?
> ...




Minority's


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2015)

Attention seeking tarmac stroker?

Well....someone had to.


----------



## paul fellows (5 Aug 2015)

from Andyreves9 
"The Trike Army"
those of you on 2 wheels can pick a different name.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2015)

paul fellows said:


> from Andyreves9
> "The Trike Army"
> those of you on 2 wheels can pick a different name.


I'm on four wheels!


----------



## paul fellows (11 Aug 2015)

Any advance on four. do I hear five?

It goes to the gentleman in the cowl.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2015)

paul fellows said:


> Any advance on four. do I hear five?
> 
> It goes to the gentleman in the cowl.


What about six!


----------



## starhawk (12 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> What about six!
> View attachment 99791


Sorry mate that does count as a fiver, the sixth one is only a spare, (although the spare doesn't correspond to any of the five)


----------



## paul fellows (12 Aug 2015)

That is a work of art, a kinetic sculpture. And I think it has 7 wheels, but what do I know.


----------



## starhawk (12 Aug 2015)

Well it must be a sculpture, the seventh wheel is used for ?? it doesn't seem to be used for anything, and that spare wheel up front is not the same diameter as any of the other wheel so it can't be used as a spare


----------



## paul fellows (18 Aug 2015)

down cyclists.
even though some here are master up cyclists.


----------

